# hanging drywall on ceiling question



## paulmars (3 mo ago)

wood ceiling(4x8 plywood sheets screwed to joists with 3" screws). structurally sound. installed 14 years ago. spackling on seams looked awful. In 2018 paid a contractor to texture the entire ceiling and hide the spackled seams. I dont know what he used, but some fell after 3 months. He said it was not his fault, but he fixed it. All was fine until more fell last month. we can see that it's not sticking in other spots too. So, more will fall. I wish I left it as it was. it looked yucky, but was stable.

Every quote that i get now says mud wont stick long to wood and I need remove the wood and install drywall.

Why cant install drywall over 4x8 plywood sheets?

indoor eff apartment attached to my house. both built in 1952. West central Florida. current tenant uses AC 24/7, but future tenants might not. i want whatever I do to last!

thanks, paul


----------



## paulmars (3 mo ago)

or can I remove the texture and apply a texture that sticks properly to wood?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

mud and wood dont mix. wood contracts and expands mud dont. hang over the plywood and finnish.


----------



## paulmars (3 mo ago)

spackle? DAP just replied and said as long as wood is painted their alex plus spackle will stick forever.


----------

